
New Bird Species Arises from Hybrids, as Scientists Watch (2017) - wonderous
https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-bird-species-arises-from-hybrids-as-scientists-watch-20171213/
======
grondilu
Say whatever you want about Eugène McCarthy[1], he seems to be right about
hybridization being an overlooked evolutionary force.

1\. [http://www.macroevolution.net/](http://www.macroevolution.net/)

